# Monitor



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Ratschläge für nen neuen Bildschirm...
Ich spiele immer noch auf einem Acer X223W, 1680x1050 max. Auflösung, 60 Hertz. Ca 8 Jahre alt, keine Ahnung...
Jaja schimpft mich ruhig, ich bin da wohl nicht sooo auf der Höhe der Zeit   hust..

Soweit ich bisher "erlesen" habe sind wohl 1920x1080 durchweg Standard mittlerweile ? "FullHD" nennt sich das wohl? ok. soweit so gut.
Was ist dann "WQHD" ?
"Ultra-HD 4k" ?

Klärt mich mal bitte auf, worauf sollte man für die Zukunft setzen, worauf muss ich achten? 24", 28", etc. etc.
"TN"-Panel, "IPS"-Panel ?  HÄ?!  

Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Lies mal hier, da ist alles genau erklärt Monitore: TN, IPS, MVA, PLS- und PVA und mehr - Tipps + Marktübersicht

WQHD ist 2560x1440 und 4k sind 3840x2160. Hier wiederum hast du auch ne Tabelle, wo du siehst, wie viel % mehr Pixel das im Vergleich zu Full-HD sind  http://www.pcgames.de/LCD-Hardware-...splays-Kauftipps-und-Marktuebersicht-1142488/    WQHD zB sind fast 80% mehr, da hast du natürlich weniger FPS mit der gleichen Grafikkarte als bei FullHD, aber es sind nicht 80% weniger, sondern man kann GROB sagen: doppelte Auflösung sind nicht gleich nur noch 50% restliche FPS, sondern eher 66% der FPS bleiben übrig. Hängt aber auch vom Spiel ab.


Standard ist FullHD, wobei man bei 27 Zoll je nach Gusto lieber WQHD nimmt und über 27 Zoll sogar nehmen sollte, damit das Bild "fein" genug bleibt. Aber für 24 Zoll, was an sich eine gute Größe ist, wenn man so 50-90cm vom Schirm entfernt ist, ist FullHD das beste.

IPS hat das etwas "bessere" Bild, aber dafür sind schnelle Panels teurer als TN-Panels und nie ganz so schnell wie TN. Daher gibt es die inzwischen beliebten 144Hz-Monitore auch nur mit TN bis auf 1-2 sehr teure Modelle, die auch IPS haben.


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Danke schon mal.
Soweit ich das bisher gelesen habe, sind für 4k aktuelle SINGLE-Grafikkarten noch kaum schnell genug, also wenn dann eher auf WQHD setzen? So 27" in etwa ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

4k halte ich  auf absehbare Zeit für unbrauchbar bei Gaming.  Denn auch wenn die nächste oder übernächste Graka-Generationen in 3-4 Jahren bei den jetzt AKTUELLEN Games Ultra-Details schafft: DIE Games, die wiederum dann erst in 3-4 Jahren neu rauskommen, werden ja dann deutlich mehr Leistung verlangen, nämlich die Leistung, die mit den DANN "guten" Grafikkarten in FullHD, vlt auch WQHD gut spielbar sind auf Ultra, weil auch in ein paar Jahren noch viele "nur" FullHD oder maximal WQHD haben werden... 

Mit WQHD kommen starke Karten aber aktuell gut zurecht - natürlich hast du dann bei manchen Spielen, wo du bei FullHD mit Ultra 60 FPS hast, bei WQHD nur 40 FPS. Aber da muss man halt selber entscheiden: feineres WQHD-Bild und vlt. bei den Details ein wenig runterstellen, damit es flüssig läuft, oder volle Details mit viel FPS, aber "nur" FullHD?


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Okay... jetzt sehe ich aber dass z.B. viele 27"/28" Zöller auch "nur" FullHD können, z.B. der hier: 28" (71,12cm) Asus VN289H schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI/VGA
Das wäre in etwa die Preisregion was ich bereit wäre auszugeben, und ist sogar ein 28"
Heisst das dann der kann auch wirklich "nur" 1920x1080 ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

ja, WQHD fängt nicht unter 260€ an. Allein 27 Zoll oder größer kostet mindestens 170-180€, da ist WQHD natürlich nicht für nur 20€ mehr schon drin. Für 200€ 27/28 Zoll ist dann halt bereits ein sehr günstiges Modell


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Wie wär's damit? Gute Bewertungen, vom PCGH-Artikel vor 3 Tagen als Spartipp empfohlen ("das ideale Einsteigergerät in die hochauflösende UHD-Welt")
61689 - 28&quot; (71,12cm) Samsung U28D590P schwarz/silber
Kostet 380.- aber ich denke das wäre dann relativ zukunftssicher?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Würd ich nicht machen, da ärgerst du dich nur, weil du die Details runterschrauben musst, um Games gut zu spielen. Ich würde damit lieber warten.


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht machen, da ärgerst du dich nur, weil du die Details runterschrauben musst, um Games gut zu spielen. Ich würde damit lieber warten.



Das war jetzt eher so gemeint dass man damit ja auch in FullHD bzw WQHD spielen könnte, aber hast recht, bis sich das "etabliert" werden die Geräte ja auch nochmal günstiger.
Dann vielleicht doch eher sowas: 27" (68,58cm) Asus VX Serie VX279H schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI
Der hat 27" und sogar ein IPS-Panel und ist günstig, ich denke der Sprung von meinem 22" und den 1680x1050 dürfte gewaltig genug ausfallen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Selbst mit nur 24 Zoll würdest du schon was merken    bei IPS hast du halt die "Gefahr", dass das Bild ein wenig "schleift" im Vergleich zu TN, da IPS langsamer ist - der Asus "wirbt" mit 5ms, das wäre nicht schlechter als Top-Gamer-TNs von vor 5-6 Jahren, also mehr als genug. KANN aber sein, dass der Wert für den ABSOLUTEN Optimalfall gilt und daher "geschönt" ist, aber es sollte an sich passen.


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Alternativ 27" (68,58cm) Asus VX Serie VX278H schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI, TN-Panel aber 1ms.
Hatte nur den Eindruck ein IPS -Panel wäre von der Bildqualität her nochmal besser?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

IPS ist generell "besser", aber die Frage ist, ob du das merkst. Wenn man zB beruflich möglichst "echte" Farben will, ist IPS anzuraten - rein privat wirst du im direkten Vergleich vlt. nen Unterschied sehen, aber auf keinen Fall wird TN "schlecht" aussehen, nur weil es TN ist - es kann halt sein, dass eine Farbe nicht so "satt" ist, wie sie bei IPS wäre usw. , aber jahrelang haben zig Millionen Gamer nur TN gehabt, und keiner hat gemeckert


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Das denk ich auch, dann wird's wohl der Asus VX278H werden, grad nen erstklassigen Test davon gesehen.


----------



## Dragnir (8. Juli 2015)

Nochmal ne Frage: 120Hz/144Hz - Technologie - braucht man sowas schon? habe es so verstanden dass es die Bildqualität bzw. wohl eher Bildfluss spürbar verbessert, allerdings eine potente Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2015)

Das Bild wird damit halt "ruhiger" - wenn du nen direkten Vergleich hast, ist das ne schöne Sache, und zwar auch dann, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht so viel FPS schafft. Wirklich "brauchen" aber: nö...    außer du legst SEHR großen Wert darauf, in Multiplayergames einen winzigen Vorteil zu haben. Denn Rechnerisch hast du halt bei 60Hz alle 1/60 Sekunde ein neues Bild. Bei 144Hz ist es alle 1/144 Sekunde. Das ist ein Unterschied von 0,01 Sekunden, also du siehst theoretisch  und im besten Falle 10 Millisekunden früher ein neues Bild, was quasi wie ein Ping-Vorteil von 10ms ist.  Aber halt im BESTEN Falle, wenn der PC auch 144 FPS schafft - ansonsten siehst du nur zufällig mal ein Bild 10ms früher, und bei 60 FPS sogar NIE, da hast du ausschließlich den Effekt, dass das Bild halt etwas smoother wirkt


----------



## Dragnir (8. Juli 2015)

Ok, verstehe.. hab mich nämlich nochmal etwas schlau gelesen und überlege doch eher einen 24" zu holen, da ich relativ nah dran sitze (~55 cm) und da grössere wie 27" wohl eher ein Nachteil sein sollen da man nicht mehr das ganze Bild "erfassen" kann, ausserdem auch kein 4k und vermutlich auch noch kein WQHD brauche.
Dadurch bin ich auf den ASUS VG248QE 8461235 - 24&quot; (60,96cm) Asus VG Serie VG248QE schwarz gestossen, der ausdrücklich für Reaktionszeit, Kontrast und Bildwiederholfrequenz gelobt wird. Und 144Hz kann er auch.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Dir nicht zu teuer ist, dann ist der Top. Mit den 144Hz soll das so ähnlich wie mit ner SSD sein: wenn man's nicht hat, vermisst man nix, aber wenn man es hat, findet man es gut


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juli 2015)

Ich brauche nochmal Hilfe bei der Monitor-Beratung! :-/

Da gibt es ja sooo eine Auswahl und zig Fachbegriffe... hab mich schon durch so viele Seiten gelesen und bin genauso schlau wie vorher  Die schiere Auswahl erschlägt einen.

Also: Ich möchte - nach Möglichkeit:

-27"
-2k also 2560x1440, 4k unnötig für mich
-120Hz/144Hz
-FreeSync/G-Sync, je nachdem
-Panel IPS/TN ?/AH-IPS?

Preislich wär ich bereit max. 500 Euro auszugeben, falls weniger umso besser.
Der Bildschirm ist ausschliesslich fürs Gamen und Surfen, ich spiele meist Strategie/Rennspiele/Aufbaustrategie sowas die Art. Also Anno, demnächst 2205, Civilization, Project Cars, aber auch GTA V, World of Warships, hin und wieder Far Cry 3 und 4, aber keinerlei Multiplayer-Shooter. Spiele eigtl. nur Singleplayersachen.

Habe da absolut keinen Durchblick, z.B. 120/144Hz schon "nötig" oder wirklich "spürbar" bessere Bildquali ?
IPS-Panel und nur 60Hz für bessere Farben oder doch lieber TN für schnellere Reaktionszeit?
FreeSync/G-Sync ja/nein? (brauche ja dann auch die entsprechende GraKa dafür...)

Helft mir einfach mal bitte, bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar !


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Da gibt es nur einen einzigen, nämlich den hier Acer Predator XG270HU - XG270HUomidpx, 27" (UM.HG0EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   der hätte FreeSync, Panel ist TN. Der nächstteurere, der die Features auch hat, wäre von Benq, kostet aber direkt 100€ mehr. Und ab 630€ gibt es einen von Asus mit IPS. 

Gsync wiederum kriegst du erst ab 650€, wenn du 27 Zoll und WQHD willst. Panel wäre TN.


----------



## hupe316 (31. Juli 2015)

Welchen von diesen zwei Monitoren würdet ihr empfehlen?

*Philips Brilliance 242G5DJEB *
*Dell UltraSharp U2515H *

  Momentan habe ich immer noch den Samsung SyncMaster T200 in Gebrauch.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2015)

Der Phillips ist halt ganz klar für Spiele konzipiert, der Dell dürfte besser sein, WENN man (semi)professionell Bilder bearbeitet und so was, da der vermutlich die bessere "Farbtreue" haben wird,

Hier Tests Philips 242G5DJEB (TFT-Monitore) Test - 144-Hertz-TFT mit 24 Zoll und viel Ausstattung - GameStar  und Test Monitor Dell U2515H  vlt hilft Dir das weiter


----------



## Dragnir (31. Juli 2015)

Nochmal zum Thema, ich brauche da echt ne Beratung...

BRAUCHE ich "schon" 122Hz/144Hz bzw. macht es sooo viel aus? Oder tut's auch ein hochwertiges Display mit 60 oder 75 Hz?
FreeSync/G-Sync ja oder nein ?
27" sinnvoll ? Sitze ca. eine Armlänge vom Bildschirm weg

Hauptanwendungen Strategie/Aufbauspiele, Rennspiele, Shooter nur Singleplayer.

Auflösung gewünscht: WQHD/2K


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2015)

man "braucht" 144Hz nicht, aber es ist halt etwas angenehmer. Sofern man das Geld hat, kann man das ruhig nehmen. Aber es ist auf keinen Fall ein Muss, erst Recht nicht, wenn du nicht Multiplayer spielst auf einem sehr hohen Niveau.

Und die sync-Sachen: das sind an sich "Probleme" für echte Gamingfreaks. Seit zig Jahren ist an sich keinem was negativ aufgefallen, und jetzt sollen diese Sachen was verbessern, was die meisten eh nicht sehen. Braucht man IMHO nicht. 

27 Zoll: das ist eher Geschmackssache. Ich finde 24 völlig ausreichend, aber wer mal 27 hatte, der findet das idR auch toll.


----------



## Dragnir (31. Juli 2015)

Wie immer erst mal danke für die prompte Antwort 
"Man liest" halt z.B. in Tests dass man von 144Hz nicht mehr zurück will wenn man das mal hatte - andererseits muss mein PC ja dann auch erst mal 144 - fps? - bringen - was ich in sehr aktuellen Spielen bezweifeln möchte, speziell in hohen Auflösungen - oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Hatte diese Woche in der Arbeit einen 27" Asus PG278Q in der Hand - allerdings nur als RMA-Abholung ^^ 700 Euro sind schon heftig.

Die 27" stelle ich mir halt z.B. für Strategiespiele recht gut vor, auch bei Rennspielen wie PCars.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2015)

Ich hab das irgendwo schon mal erklärt. 144 hat zwei "Zwecke": das Bild wird "smoother", auch wenn du weniger als 144 FPS hast, weil du IM ZWEIFEL ein gerade fertig neu berechnetes Bild auch bei zB 50FPS ein wenig früher anzeigen kannst als bei 60Hz. Der zweite Zweck ist, dass du bei 144 FPS oder mehr wirklich JEDES Bild zu sehen bekommst (theoretisch) und Pro-Gamer dann meinen, sie würden halt ein paar Millisekunden früher was auf dem Schirm haben, was sie bei 60Hz erst später sehen würden, und diese Millisekunden halten sie für einen ganz wichtigen Vorteil. Ich finde das übertrieben, denn der Vorteil ist in einer Größenordnungen, in der auch der Ping beim Onlinegaming immer wieder mal sowieso schwankt. 

Aber es soll sich einfach allgemein was weicher, angenehmer anfühlen, so dass viele, die so einen Monitor haben, den nicht mehr missen wollen. Aber ob der das wirklich WERT ist, das ist eine ganz andere Frage. Und oft haben diese Leute auch 5-6 Jahre keinen anderen Monitor gehabt, d.h. die wissen gar nicht, ob ein vlt halb so teurer moderner Monitor nicht auch schon deutlich besser als der alte ist, so dass sie so gesehen den 144er doch was arg teuer finden  


27 Zoll hat bei Strategie halt den Vorteil, dass du mehr Auflösung hast, WENN du WQHD nimmst. Da siehst du bei vielen Strategiegames auch mehr vom Spielfeld als bei FullHD.


----------



## Dragnir (31. Juli 2015)

Ok. 27" mit WQHD sind halt selbst ohne FreeSync etc. und 120/144Hz schon happig vom Preis...


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Ja, da muss man halt selber wissen, ob es das einem Wert ist.


----------



## ImperialTW (1. August 2015)

Bei 27 zoll würde ich jetzt auch wqhd nehmen. 4k ist wie gesagt noch zu krass für die grakas, aber hd is dann doch sehr pixelig. Hab einen 27" hd full hd monitor. Is zwar ok aber man sieht halt klar die pixel, be kleinen texten etc schon unangenehm


----------



## Dragnir (2. August 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt den hier in der engeren Auswahl: https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/PB287Q/html/product/1135283?
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. August 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt den hier in der engeren Auswahl: https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/PB287Q/html/product/1135283?
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Bei einer Armlänge Abstand zum Monitor würde ich zum 24 Zöller greifen. Also ein 28" wären mir bei dem Abstand zu krass.


----------



## Dragnir (2. August 2015)

Also eher sowas? Asus VX24AH WQHD LED IPS · TFT, 23,8 Zoll, 10.000.000:1, 5 ms


----------



## Dragnir (3. August 2015)

Was, denke ich, auch ein guter Kompromiss wäre ist der Dell Ultrasharp 25" ?
Der wäre nicht sooo groß, hat aber trotzdem WQHD Auflösung: https://www.alternate.de/Dell/UltraSharp-U2515H/html/product/1178502?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

Ich finde das dann wiederum zu "klein", wenn du so viel Auflösung bei nur 24-25 Zoll hast ^^  da musst du dann bei vielen Dingen "reinzoomen" oder größere Schriftarten wählen, und bei vielen Games sind viele der Menüs&co fest definiert von der Pixelgröße her, und wenn dann ein Menü zb 100x50 Pixel groß ist, dann ist das bei WQHD auf dem Schirm natürlich viel kleiner als bei FullHD.

Und in Games hast du dann ja auch weniger Leistung als bei Full-HD, d.h. es kann gut sein, dass Du die Details dann runtersetzen musst und es am Ende sogar trotz feinerer Auflösung insgesamt schlechter aussieht als in FullHD, wo du mehr Details einstellen kannst.


----------



## Dragnir (3. August 2015)

Das ist mir klar, aber bedenke dass auch noch die neue Grafikkarte dazukommt.  Die 390 reicht in allen aktuellen Tests für WQHD locker aus.
Und lieber will ich WQHD einstellen können als mich auf FullHD festzulegen - Monitore kaufe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt alle paar Monate neu


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

also, vlt. warte dann noch ein paar Monate und hol dann einen 27er WQHD, und vlt sind dann auch welche mit 144Hz erschwinglich


----------



## Dragnir (6. August 2015)

Nochmal zum Thema FreeSync usw, ich hab jetzt heraus gefunden dass das wohl nur bis 90Hz funktioniert? D.h. man hat ENTWEDER 144Hz ODER FreeSync, ist das so richtig? Wobei mit 144Hz kaum noch "Schlieren" auftreten sollen.
Korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liege ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2015)

Sichtbare Schlieren treten an sich auch mit 60Hz nicht auf, wenn du Vsync nutzt. bzw. wenn, dann auf einem extrem niedrigen Nivau, wo man schon mit Adleraugen und hohen Ansprüchen hinschauen muss. Schließlich hat sich die Jahre vorher auch niemand über Schlieren beschwert, bevor es 144Hz gab ^^

Und das mit entweder 144 oder FreeSync: keine Ahnung, es kann aber durchaus sein. Vor allem könnte es je nach Monitormodell auch mal anders sein.


----------



## Dragnir (7. August 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Hatte diese Woche in der Arbeit einen 27" Asus PG278Q in der Hand - allerdings nur als RMA-Abholung ^^ 700 Euro sind schon heftig.



Habe heut demselben Kunden nen neuen PG278Q (das ist der mit G-Sync) gebracht und den alten wieder abgeholt - das zweite Mal ^^ und haben ein wenig gefachsimpelt...
Er meinte sogar dieser fehlerhafte wäre noch besser als z.B. der 25" Dell Ultrasharp.
Man liest da nix Gutes über das Display von wegen Backlight Bleeding und und und 8der PG278Q ist gemeint). Solange RMA bis man mal nen guten erwischt steht in anderen Foren..

So wie es aussieht gibt es in dem Segment aber aktuell nur den Acer XB270HU (FreeSync) für knackige 700+ oder eben den Asus MG279Q (auch FreeSync) ab 630...
Wenn man 27", 1440p und 144Hz will.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2015)

jo, is halt ein teurer Spaß und an sich auch der Beweis, dass man es nicht wirklich "braucht" - sonst würd ja jeder so ein Teil holen und alles günstiger werden


----------



## Dragnir (7. August 2015)

Die wären ja doof wenn sie die Dinger DANN billiger machen 
Hach ja. ist echt ne schwere Entscheidung...viel viel schlimmer als ne Grafikkarte...womöglich läuft es darauf hinaus dass man sich in Zukunft jährlich ein neues Bundle Monitor+passende Grafikkarte holen darf..


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Die wären ja doof wenn sie die Dinger DANN billiger machen
> Hach ja. ist echt ne schwere Entscheidung...viel viel schlimmer als ne Grafikkarte...womöglich läuft es darauf hinaus dass man sich in Zukunft jährlich ein neues Bundle Monitor+passende Grafikkarte holen darf..


Ne solide Graka für 200-400€ reicht idR 2 Jahre, ne teurere auch nicht VIEL länger. Monitore aber kauft man an sich eher für 6-8 Jahre Nutzung oder gar länger. Ich finde es einfach noch zu früh für WQHD und 27 Zoll und den ganzen IMO wenig sinnvollen "sync"-Kram...  genau wie damals ÜBERHAUPT FullHD als Monitor zuerst sauteuer war und nach 2-3 Jahren dann ab 150€ zu haben war.


----------



## Dragnir (8. August 2015)

Ich werd mir mal ein paar 24" in Natura ansehen im MM z.B., um da mal nen Eindruck zu bekommen.
Unter anderem die beiden hier: https://geizhals.de/benq-xl2430t-9h-lchlb-qbe-a1153648.html und https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-24gm77-b-a1162929.html
Beide 144Hz-fähig und sollen sehr ordentlich sein für Gamer.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

Du musst da natürlich aufpassen, denn durch die hohe Decke und idR auch hinter dem Monitor zig Meter "Raum" wirken 24 Zoll im Laden viel kleiner, als wenn du den dann zu Hause hast.


----------



## Dragnir (8. August 2015)

Ja natürlich, mir gehts ja auch um das Display vorrangig.. einfach mal angucken die Sache.


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Also, ich hab mir jetzt in 2 Märkten (MM und Expert) mal ein paar angesehen, wobei ich das Gefühl hatte die haben's gar nicht nötig was zu verkaufen... der "Verkäufer" sah mich ganz fragend an als ich zu den PC Monitoren wollte und nickte wortlos in eine Richtung.. ^^
Hatten dann jeweils ein paar 22,24 und 27 Zöller da, wobei die 27" natürlich nur FullHD hatten.. Ich muss sagen da erkennt man die Pixel schon recht deutlich.
Zusätzlich war kaum einer richtig eingestellt, das Bild war entweder viel zu hell oder furchtbar dunkel.. naja was soll ich sagen, hat mich alles nicht überzeugt.
Bin dann auch ohne Monitor wieder abgezogen.


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da bin ich wieder...war ein langer Tag! ^^

Ich bin jetzt letztlich zu einer "Vernunftlösung" gekommen nachdem ich mir vor Ort den LG 27MP47HQ angesehen hatte...
27", IPS Panel, 5ms, flicker-free, LED-Backlight... und das alles für 195.- !   Kann allerdings "nur" 75Hz und FullHD.

Text ist natürlich ein wenig pixelig bei 27", stört mich jetzt aber weniger da ich ja nicht damit arbeite. Ansonsten bin ich vor allem mit der Bildqualität extrem! zufrieden - hab mir heute wirklich einige angesehen, u.a. auch den Samsung UHD irgendwas 4k für 390.-

Aber bei diesem Preis, ganz ehrlich - top! Nach herbboy's Devise: Wenn ich in 1-2 Jahren nen neuen Monitor hole sind JETZT 195,- nicht so viel für die Features.

Edit: von 22" auf 27" ist schon VERDAMMT gross xD  Aber hey - ich bin happy.


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2015)

Eben. Und bevor sich 4K im Gaming flächendeckend durchgesetzt hat, hat der Monitor sein Geld verdient.


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Noch ne doofe Frage: Display Port hat er nicht, per HDMI anschliessen oder? Oder per VGA?


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2015)

Kommt auf die Karte an. Wenn die einen HDMI-Anschluß hat würde ich auf HDMI setzen.


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Ja hat sie, hab ich so angeschlossen. Extra noch n Kabel mitgenommen 
Ich hab nämlich im Monitormenü den Punkt "Anzeige - nicht nutzbar - D-SUB Signal benötigt"  ..?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2015)

Kannst Du auf den HDMI-Port umstellen ? Müßte gehen. In der Regel sind die Monitore ja eher kleine TV die auch Monitorfunktion erfüllen.


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Also das HDMI Signal, hab ich einfach angesteckt und lief, wurde gleich erkannt, musste nix umstellen. ..mich wundert nur der Menüpunkt was das wohl wäre.. na egal  

edit:  "Die Meldung sagt, dass am D-Sub-Stecker (bei modernen Monitoren ein 15-poliger Stecker mit 3 Stiftreihen) kein Signal ankommt"   alles klar.
Kann ja nicht wenn's per HDMI läuft. Also nicht wild.


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2015)

Könnte sein daß der Monitor zuerst den Displayport ansteuern will und merkt "keiner zuhause" und erst dann auf HDMI umschaltet. Daher gibts vielleicht im Menü eine Prioritäteneinstellung nach dem Motto Displayport deaktivieren oder ähnliches. Keine Ahnung. Momentan zocke ich noch mit Displayport weil der Monitor den ich habe kein HDMI-Anschluß hat.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

VGA auf keinen Fall mehr, ansonsten spielt es vom Bild her keine Rolle.


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Hat aber weiter keine Auswirkungen, von daher.. mir schnurz


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alter Schwede was hab ich nur verpasst! xD 
Die 270X röchelt jetzt natürlich EIN WENIG... aber das ist die nächste Baustelle.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

Also, wir sehen die Bilder natürlich nur so gut, wie UNSERE Monitore es darstellen... ^^  und die Screenshots hängen ja nur von der Graka, nicht vom Monitor ab. Da müsstest du eher Fotos machen alter vs neuer Monitor. Oder geht es nur um die Auflösung? Da wissen ja eh, dass FullHD schärfer ist als nur 1680x1024 oder so was


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Das ist mir klar 
Aber ich sag mal es ist kein Vergleich zum alten TFT, erstens natürlich die Auflösung, aber auch die Farben sind gigantisch ! Bin wirklich voll zufrieden, nur die 270X hat jetzt wirklich nen schweren Stand  In World of Warships gehts, sogar die Framerate unverändert hoch - das ist jetzt auch nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber Project Cars...uiuiui... noch knapp 30 fps. Bin schon am Überlegen ob ich die 390 noch direkt bestelle 

Was hältst Du denn von meiner "Vernunftentscheidung" ..?  letztlich muss ich es natürlich entscheiden - aber bisher bereue ich das nicht, zu dem Preis noch dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

Ich finde die Entscheidung gut. Und spezielle Project Cars wurde ja leider für AMD-Karten "verhunzt", da hast du mit ner 270X viel weniger FPS als mit der normalerweise gleichschnellen GTX 760, und eine R9 390 ist langsamer als eine GTX 970...  oder wurde das inzwischen mit nem Patch endlich behoben?


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Könnte sein daß der Monitor zuerst den Displayport ansteuern will und merkt "keiner zuhause" und erst dann auf HDMI umschaltet. Daher gibts vielleicht im Menü eine Prioritäteneinstellung nach dem Motto Displayport deaktivieren oder ähnliches.



Die Option im Menü ist sowieso ausgegraut d.h. ich kann es gar nicht umstellen, eben weil per HDMI verbunden.


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und spezielle Project Cars wurde ja leider für AMD-Karten "verhunzt", da hast du mit ner 270X viel weniger FPS als mit der normalerweise gleichschnellen GTX 760, und eine R9 390 ist langsamer als eine GTX 970...  oder wurde das inzwischen mit nem Patch endlich behoben?



Es kommt wohl demnächst n grösserer Patch raus, hab die Patchnotes aber nur überflogen, momentan ist mir dazu aber nix bekannt.


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2015)

Ah so. Ist aber wurst. Die 1-2 Sekunden bis zur Umschaltung.


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah so. Ist aber wurst. Die 1-2 Sekunden bis zur Umschaltung.



ne - falsch verstanden   Da schaltet nichts um, hab den per HDMI angesteckt und lief sofort. Mich wunderte nur der Menüpunkt.


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2015)

Ah sooo. Ist doch vollkommen Bockwurst. Du könntest ja an dem Port noch etwas anschließen.


----------



## Dragnir (13. August 2015)

Jop.   Das Ding hat sogar nen zwei-stufigen "Lesemodus", grad herausgefunden.


----------



## Dragnir (15. August 2015)

_*Wouh. *_

Grad festgestellt dass ich im Catalyst Center Virtual Super Resolution bzw. Aufskalierung aktivieren kann, selbst mit der 270X xD
2560x1440 sieht HEISS aus.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2015)

frisst halt enorm Leistung


----------



## Dragnir (17. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> frisst halt enorm Leistung



Is mir aufgefallen...  - die neue Grafikkarte kommt ja bald rein


----------



## DDS-Zod (5. September 2015)

Ich hänge mich hier mal mit rein, Herrboy scheint doch Ahnung zu haben 

Mein aktueller Monitor Iiyama B2776HDS hat sich knapp 4,5 Jahren verabschiedet (entweder Netzteil oder Elko, evtl. baue ich ihn mal auseinander wenn ich viel Zeit habe).
Somit brauche ich einen neuen mit mindestens 27", sitze ca 85-90 cm weg, kleiner geht nicht.
Bin eher am überlegen gleich auf 32" aufzurüsten (und ja auch für die Entfernung, mein aktueller Ersatz aus dem "Keller" mit 22" ist arg klein)
Allerdings finde ich das sich die Preise der Monitore die letzten Jahre extrem in die falsche Richtung entwickelt haben, zudem habe ich auch keinen Durchblick mehr.

Für meine alten hatte ich 199 Euro gezahlt, soviel sehe ich für 27" angemessen, oder so um die 300-350 für 32".
120HZ, 144hz, Freesync, G-Syn, Curved usw., 4K finde ich unnötig (genauso wie Curved,4K oder 3D bei TV, auch wenn mein TV 3D und 4K hat).

Der Monitor wird zum spielen und surfen genutzt und etwas Arbeit, brauche also einen "guten" Allrounder.

Tipp für einen 27" ?
Oder wie sieht es aus im 32" Bereich einen TV als Monitor Ersatz zu nutzen? (vom Preis her allemal besser als die Monitorpreise).
Full HD reicht.
(1440p wäre noch ok, muss aber nicht sein).


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2015)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Tipp für einen 27" ?
> Oder wie sieht es aus im 32" Bereich einen TV als Monitor Ersatz zu nutzen? (vom Preis her allemal besser als die Monitorpreise).
> Full HD reicht.
> (1440p wäre noch ok, muss aber nicht sein).


 also, 32 ist schon echt riesig bei nicht mal nem Meter Abstand, da wirst du sicher die Pixel einzeln begrüßen können ^^  Generell sind viele LCD-TVs für Spielen "okay", aber die sind halt trotzdem vom Schwerpunkt her auf TV/Video ausgelegt, und grad die günstigeren haben da auch nicht grad das beste Bild, mal Ausleuchtungsfehler, Lags, die Filme egal sind, aber für Spiele inakzeptabel.

Dass die Monitore ab 32 Zoll so teuer sind liegt wiederum daran, dass die dann idR mehr als FullHD haben - die sind also teurer, WEIL sie eine bessere Auflösung haben als ein LCD-TV mit Full-HD für 300€. Und für nen Full-HD-LCD zahlst du auch mind. 250€, d.h. ein LCD-TV mit 32 Zoll und Full-HD für 300-350€ gehört eher zu den "billigen" und hat dann eher die og. Nachteile.

Als 27er Monitor wäre der hier zB ganz gut Asus VX279N-W 68,6 cm Monitor weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör der hat IPS-Panel (gute Farben) und ist auch schnell genug. Den gibt es auch in schwarz, und bei alternate wären auch beide auf Lager für 190€ https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/VX279N/html/product/1220778?campaign=Monitor/ASUS/1220778  und https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/VX279N-W/html/product/1195087?campaign=Monitor/ASUS/1195087

Oder mit TN-Panel (schneller und für Spiele top, dafür bei den Farben nicht ganz so gut wie IPS, wobei man das nur merkt, wenn du ein "Referenzbild" vergleichst) wäre zB der hier zu nennen Acer G276HLAbid 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder 28 Zoll der hier http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VN289H-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B00KS5FLB0 den gibt es bei caseking etwas günstiger https://www.caseking.de/asus-vn289h...s-047.html?sPartner=185?campaign=psm/geizhals


*edit* *Falls du es rechtzeitig noch liest*: der hier ist bei Amazon ab 16:30h im Angebot, vlt dann für 200€ http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00SBSOBWG   musst oben bei Amazon über die Angebote reingehen http://www.amazon.de/gp/angebote  und dann in der zweiten Angebotsliste schauen, vlt nach Computer&Zubehör filtern.


----------



## DDS-Zod (6. September 2015)

ne, habe ich nicht mehr gesehen gestern.
War noch arbeiten in der Spätschihct.

Ich schau mir mal die Monitore an, danke.

Und das 32" bei 1M riesig ist und man jeden Pixel sieht bezweifle ich.
(Aber klar muss nich sein die Grösse in Full HD, oder überhaupt).
Wenn ich am TV spiele sitze ich so 2,5M weg bei früher 55" und seit ein paar Wochen nun bei 65".
Das noch ok 


TV:
"..beste Bild, mal Ausleuchtungsfehler, Lags, die Film"
Hast du auch bei den teueren. kommt eben immer auf das Modell an.
Man sollte nur das richtige finden (sprich bei TV eben mind. einer mit Game Mode)
Teuer heisst nicht gleich gut, genauso wenig wie günstig gleich schlecht ist.

Finde eben einfach das die Preise bei den Monitore sich komplett falsch entwicklen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2015)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> ne, habe ich nicht mehr gesehen gestern.
> War noch arbeiten in der Spätschihct.
> 
> Ich schau mir mal die Monitore an, danke.
> ...


 das war natürlich überzogen ausgedrückt... 






> TV:
> "..beste Bild, mal Ausleuchtungsfehler, Lags, die Film"
> Hast du auch bei den teueren. kommt eben immer auf das Modell an.


 ja sicher, aber die Chance, dass du solche Probleme hast, ist bei billigen viel höher, weil du gewisse Dinge gar nicht zu einem Preis X in einem Gerät verwirklichen kannst. zB IPS als Panel ist nun mal teurer als TN, das kannst du nicht in den billigsten Modellen unterbringen. 



> Finde eben einfach das die Preise bei den Monitore sich komplett falsch entwicklen.


 du zahlst bei Monitoren je nach Auflösung halt mehr. Solide 24er kosten seit einigen Jahren zwischen 140 und 200 Euro, 27er was mehr, und wenn du mehr als Full-HD hast, kostet es halt noch mehr - da hat sich an sich lange nix verändert. Und LCD-TVs mit Full-HD sind auch nicht günstiger als Monitore mit Full-HD, außer vlt. manch ein "no Name"-Produkt.


----------



## DDS-Zod (13. September 2015)

So, kurze Rückmeldung nach "kleinem " Binge Watching von 91 Folgen einer Serie dieser Woche, daher keine grosse Zeit gehabt für Monitore 

Habe mir deine Tipps mal grob durchgeschaut.
Da es heute den Acer aus deinem ersten Post nochmal als Blitzangebot gab (209 Euro), habe ich den bestellt.
Schauen wir den mal an.
Sollte Mittwoch eintreffen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2015)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> So, kurze Rückmeldung nach "kleinem " Binge Watching von 91 Folgen einer Serie dieser Woche, daher keine grosse Zeit gehabt für Monitore
> 
> Habe mir deine Tipps mal grob durchgeschaut.
> Da es heute den Acer aus deinem ersten Post nochmal als Blitzangebot gab (209 Euro), habe ich den bestellt.
> ...


Kannst ja dann mal berichten, wie der ist. Für seinen Preis soll der aber echt gut sein.


----------



## DDS-Zod (24. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst ja dann mal berichten, wie der ist. Für seinen Preis soll der aber echt gut sein.



So nach knapp einer Woche Test:
Farben sind natürlich besser als bei meinem alten Iiyama mit TN Panel.
Aber natürlich lange nicht so gut wie bei meinem TV (VA Panel), da dort einfach merh im Farbraum Bereich einzustellen ist.
Schlieren habe ich bisher noch keine festgestellt, egal ob normales arbeiten oder beim spielen (Shooter, Sport, Rennsimulation, WiSims getestet).
Für den Preis vollkommen ok als Allrounder wenn man nicht zu hohe Ansprüche hat.

Jetzt mal in Erfahrung bringen was es kosten würde meine alten zu reparieren, dann hätte ich 2 x 27".


Willst sonst noch was wissen Herrboy?


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Willst sonst noch was wissen Herrboy?


 nö, der ist also für seinen Preis absolut zu empfehlen, lese ich aus deiner Erfahrung. Dass ein VA-Monitor farblich IPS noch mal ein Stück weiter überlegen ist, das ist halt normal    Du hattest den hier genommen, oder? http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00SBSOBWG


----------



## DDS-Zod (27. Oktober 2015)

Endlich mal antworten, sorry habe es immer wieder verschoben.

Ja genau den Monitor aus dem Link.


----------

